
Why is the Caltrain horn so unnecessarily loud? - wbsun
http://www.quora.com/Why-is-the-Caltrain-horn-so-unnecessarily-loud?share=1
======
DrScump
... and the answers show that the loudness is indeed _necessary_.

I would think that those who live nearby would be more concerned about
_freight trains_ that run all hours of the night.

